# {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا



## Meriamty (21 يناير 2008)

منقووووووووووول ​


































































​


----------



## Meriamty (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*
































































​


----------



## Meriamty (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*























































​


----------



## Meriamty (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*



















































​


----------



## sad_eyes (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*

رووووووووووووعه

ربنا يباركك ويحفظك وينور دربك​


----------



## mero_engel (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*

*مجهود رائع وصور اروع*
*ميرسي يا مريمتي بجد تسلم ايدك يا قمر*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Meriamty (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*



sad_eyes قال:


> رووووووووووووعه
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويحفظك وينور دربك​






شكراااا ليك جدااا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## Meriamty (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*



mero_engel قال:


> *مجهود رائع وصور اروع*
> *ميرسي يا مريمتي بجد تسلم ايدك يا قمر*
> *ربنا يباركك*​






ميرسى جدا يا قمر 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## Nano123 (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*

ميرسى كتييييير
تحياتى​


----------



## Meriamty (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*



Nano123 قال:


> ميرسى كتييييير
> تحياتى​






ميرسى جداا يا نانو لحضورك الجميل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## مسيحي مصري (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*

*صور روعة جدا مريم لكن الأولى الرسام ال,,, حاطط عماص في عينها .*


----------



## Meriamty (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*



دى دموع العدرااا 

غريب جدا ردك ده :t32:

​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*



صور جميله جدا يا مريمتي

الرب يعوض تعب محبتك

الاخ .... مصري..

تعلم أداب الحوار.. وخصوصا عندما تتكلم عن امنا العذراء

فهي ليست مثل عائشه وخديجه..فهي أم الهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح


----------



## esambraveheart (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*

*صور روعه روعه روعه
بس ممكن طلب صغير
ياريت تحطي الصور دى باحجامها الطبيعيه في مجلد مضغوط و ترفعيهم علي اي موقع زى   4shared  عشان اخواتك يقدروا ينزلوهم علي اجهزتهم و ياخدوا بركه من ام النور
معلش حاتعبك و شكرا مقدما لتعب محبتك​*


----------



## esambraveheart (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*



مسيحي مصري قال:


> *صور روعة جدا حبيبتي مريم لكن الأولى الرسام ال,,, حاطط عماص في عينها .*



*كلماتك تدل عليك

فانت مسلم سافل اندس كاللصوص بين الصفوف تحت اسم مزيف  و يظن انه يستطيع ان يخدعنا

يا مسلم يا من تتبرا من دينك لمجرد ان تلعب لعبتك القذره هذه ..من تتعمد اهانتها هي اطهر مخلوقات الله و ليست كالعاهره عائشه​*


----------



## sosana (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*

7lween awy awy
merci


----------



## Meriamty (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*



محامي مسيحي قال:


> صور جميله جدا يا مريمتي
> 
> الرب يعوض تعب محبتك
> 
> ...






ميرسى جداااااااا يا متر لحضورك وردك الراائع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 

​


----------



## Meriamty (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*



esambraveheart قال:


> *صور روعه روعه روعه
> بس ممكن طلب صغير
> ياريت تحطي الصور دى باحجامها الطبيعيه في مجلد مضغوط و ترفعيهم علي اي موقع زى   4shared  عشان اخواتك يقدروا ينزلوهم علي اجهزتهم و ياخدوا بركه من ام النور
> معلش حاتعبك و شكرا مقدما لتعب محبتك​*






ميرسى جدا لحضورك وتشجيعك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 

بالنسبه للصور انا معنديش احجامها الطبيعيه 

انا ناقله الموضوع كده سوووووورى 

بس ممكن جدا نعمل سيف لكل صورة ونحتفظ بيها على الجهاز 



​


----------



## Meriamty (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*



sosana قال:


> 7lween awy awy
> merci






العفووو يا سوسنه 

ميرسى لحضورك الجميل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

​


----------



## مسيحي مصري (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*

*يا جماعة ظلمتوني كللكم والله أنا كان قصد التنقيص من الرسام اللي رسم الدموع ظاهرة جدا لدرجة وحشة وأنا آسف سووووووري وربنا يعوضكم ويسامحكم .

" سمعتم أنه قيل عين بعين وسن بسن وأما أنا فأقول لكم لا تقاوموا الشر بل من لطمك على خدك الأيمن فحوّل له الآخر ايضا ". متى 5 : 38 - 39 *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*

صور روووووووووعة يا مريومتى

ميرسى حبيبتى ربنا يعوضك

الاخ المسلم اللى عامل نفسة مسيحي

الصورة دى يا مسلم اللى علقت عليها بتعليقك السخيف دا

معروفة و شفناها كتير احنا مسيحيين فى كل مكان

ماهياش صورة جديدة و سيادتك مستغرب على الدموع اللى فيها

علشان بس اثبتلك انك مسلم مسلم مسلممممممممم


----------



## مسيحي مصري (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*

*



			معروفة و شفناها كتير احنا مسيحيين فى كل مكان
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يعني إيه ,,, الضماير غير مرتبة ,,, هههه




			ماهياش صورة جديدة و سيادتك مستغرب على الدموع اللى فيها

علشان بس اثبتلك انك مسلم مسلم مسلممممممممم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


طيب والله أول مرة أشوفها رغم أني شفت صور كتيرة جدا ولله .

وربنا بس هو اللي يعرف قصدي وأنا أخافه أكثر منك يا فراشة .*


----------



## esambraveheart (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*

برافو  فراشه
الله ينتقم من كل مسلم كذاب ظالم طويل اللسان...اصل المسلمين مايعرفوش يقولوا حاجه غير السخافه و البذائه و الكلام المسموم
و المصيبه بيفكروا نفسهم اذكياء ..و الجدع ده بيفكر انه عشان عرف يقول ايتين من انجيل متى انه حايعرف يضحك علينا و يخدعنا و يوهمنا انه مسيحي ..لكن علي مين يا شاطر..الجواب بيتقرا من عنوانه و كلامك البذئ في الاول فضح نفسيتك كمسلم لا يحمل في داخله لكل ماهو مسيحي غير كل نقمه و كراهيه و استهزاء و كلام بذئ مسموم ...انصحك تلعب غيرها و تشوف لك عضويه جديده باسمك المسلم الحقيقي لانه حايكون لايق علي كلامك و تعليقاتك و تصرفاتك


----------



## مسيحي مصري (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*

*يا عمي إنتا يعني لو أنا مسلم أبقى بكره السيدة العذرا مريم ,,, ألاحظ عليك صغر السن وشكرا .*


----------



## esambraveheart (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*

الله يسامحه ..كان يقصد يسمم الموضوع الرائع ده

و نستكمل باقي صور القديسه الطاهره العذراء مريم ام النور و ام فادينا و مخلصنا يسوع المسيح


----------



## مسيحي مصري (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*

*نسيت أقول آسف أختي مريم على تشوية الموضوع دة

ويا ريت أنكم تفكروا كويس ,,, هوا فيه مسلم يكره سيدة

العالمين مريم العذرا ,,, الله يعلم أني والله ما أردت إلا الرسام*


----------



## مسيحي مصري (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*

*والله كتبت ردي الأخير قبل أن أرى أي رد قبله عشان تعرف أنه الرب أراد يوضح صدق نيتي .*


----------



## esambraveheart (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*



مسيحي مصري قال:


> *هوا فيه مسلم يكره سيدةالعالمين مريم العذرا ,,, *


بس عشان تعرف انك مسلم...
السيده العذراء لها" القاب" معينه يحلو لنا نحن المسيحيون ان ندعوها بها و هذه الالقاب دارجه جدا و تلقائيه علي لسان كل مسيحي مؤمن بالمسيح و يؤمن ان المسيح هو الله و ابن الله و رب الارباب و ملك الملوك
لذلك فعندما ندعوا السيده العذراء  نقول:
"ام النور"...
"ام المخلص"
..."البتول"..
."ام الله"

و كلها القاب يتحاشي المسلم ان يقولها لانه يعتبرها كفر..و لا يستطيع ان ينطق بها


اما  "سيدة العالمين" هذه فهي لقب اسلامي و اختراع مسلم و لفظ لا يتلفظ به الا مسلم​[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]

*و ان كنت مسيحي حقا فاكتب هنا بالبنط العريض هذه الكلمات بنفسك و لا تقتبسها من مشاركتى :
اكتب:
"اؤمن ان يسوع المسيح هو الله و ابن الله الوحيد المولود من الاب قبل كل الدهور..الاله المتجسد..الواحد مع الاب في الجوهر ..الذي نزل من السماء و تجسد من الروح القدس و تانس من مريم العذراء..و اسلم ذاته عنى علي الصليب و سفك دمائه فداءا لخطيتي و قبر و قام من بين الاموات و صعد الي السموات و جلس عن  يمين الله ابيه و سوف ياتي في مجده كاله ليدين الاحياء و الاموات...اؤمن ان يسوع المسيح هو ربي و الهي و فادى و مخلصي"​*[/CENTER]


----------



## مسيحي مصري (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*

*ههههههههخخخخخخخخ والله أنا مسيحي وكلمة مسيحي تكفي للرد

وبعدين أنا مش في محكمة معاك عشان تعمل فيا كل ده عشان كلمة

عماص أردت بها إضحاككم بس والله والرسام هو السبب ,,, يا بن الحلال

أنا مصري وكلام المصريين وبالذات في العمل اللي أنا فيه ( أنا صياد ) 

الصيادين يألفوا أناشيد على النبي وأصحابة وكل ما في الدين وأنا كنت

متعمد أني أكتب كلام إسلامي عشان أعرف الجرح اتلم وللا لأة ,,,

أنا من غير مطرود خلاص لن أرد لأني كنت أزيد عدد المشاركات بس .*


----------



## Meriamty (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> صور روووووووووعة يا مريومتى
> 
> ميرسى حبيبتى ربنا يعوضك
> 
> ...






ميرسى جدااااااااا يا فرووووووووووشه 

لمرورك وميرسى جدااا للكشف عن الارهابى 

ههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 


​


----------



## Meriamty (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*



esambraveheart قال:


> الله يسامحه ..كان يقصد يسمم الموضوع الرائع ده
> 
> و نستكمل باقي صور القديسه الطاهره العذراء مريم ام النور و ام فادينا و مخلصنا يسوع المسيح








ميرسى جداااااااا يا عصاام 

على الصور الجميلة لامنا الحنونه الطاهرة العذراء ام النور 

وشكراااااااااااا جداااااااااااا للكشف الارهابى اللى حصل

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك وخدمتك 


​​


----------



## Meriamty (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*


ودى مجموعه تانيه من صور امنا العدرا جميلة جدااا 



















































​


----------



## Meriamty (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*


































​


----------



## esambraveheart (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*


----------



## Meriamty (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*



اااااالله مجموعه صور راااااااائعه يا عصام 

ميرسى جدا وربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك وخدمتك 


​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*

*جمال جدا 
مرسىىىىىىىىى جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​*


----------



## Meriamty (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*




ميرسى جدااااااااااااا يا كوكو 










​


----------



## JASUS_12002 (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*

thanksssssssssssss for you:new8::new8::new8:


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*

*+Meriamty+
بركة شفاعة امنا العذراء مريم تكون معكى ومعنا ربنا يبارك حياتك ويستخدمك لمجد اسمه القدوس 
*​


----------



## asula (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*

شكرا على الصور الروعة والرب ينور حياتك​


----------



## modygold33 (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
ويعوض تعب محبتك 
وانتي مثلي الاعلي في المنتدي 
وشكرا علي كل ما تقدميه علي المنتدي​


----------



## modygold33 (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*

http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/106/16920mary20prayerfi1.jpg


----------



## بن البابا كيرلس (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*

ميرسى بجد صور جميلة جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## remo_m_m (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*

ميرسى مريمتى على الصور الجميلة تسلم ايدك


----------



## ramy saba (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*

بركة ام النور تكون  معكم جميعآ مشكورة مريمتى


----------



## Meriamty (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*



PLEASE BE CLEAR قال:


> *+Meriamty+
> بركة شفاعة امنا العذراء مريم تكون معكى ومعنا ربنا يبارك حياتك ويستخدمك لمجد اسمه القدوس
> *​







امييييييييييييييين 

ميرسى جدا يا بليز 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 

​


----------



## Meriamty (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*



asula قال:


> شكرا على الصور الروعة والرب ينور حياتك​








وينور حياتك يا اسولة ويباركك 

ميرسى جدا لمرورك الجميل 

​


----------



## Meriamty (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*



modygold33 قال:


> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> ويعوض تعب محبتك
> وانتي مثلي الاعلي في المنتدي
> وشكرا علي كل ما تقدميه علي المنتدي​






شكرا جدااااااا يا مودى لمرورك وردك الجميل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 


​


----------



## Meriamty (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*



modygold33 قال:


> http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/106/16920mary20prayerfi1.jpg











الله جمييييييييلة الصورة جدا يا مودى 

شكرا ربنا يبارك حياتك 




​


----------



## Meriamty (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*



بن البابا كيرلس قال:


> ميرسى بجد صور جميلة جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك






ميرسى ابن البابا كيرلس 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وبعوضك 


​


----------



## Meriamty (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*



remo_m_m قال:


> ميرسى مريمتى على الصور الجميلة تسلم ايدك






ميرسى يا ريمو 

ربنا يباركك ويعوضك 


​


----------



## Meriamty (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*



ramy saba قال:


> بركة ام النور تكون  معكم جميعآ مشكورة مريمتى






امييييييييييين 

ميرسى يا رامى ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## سيزار (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*



مسيحي مصري قال:


> *يا جماعة ظلمتوني كللكم والله أنا كان قصد التنقيص من الرسام اللي رسم الدموع ظاهرة جدا لدرجة وحشة وأنا آسف سووووووري وربنا يعوضكم ويسامحكم .
> 
> " سمعتم أنه قيل عين بعين وسن بسن وأما أنا فأقول لكم لا تقاوموا الشر بل من لطمك على خدك الأيمن فحوّل له الآخر ايضا ". متى 5 : 38 - 39 *



------------------------------------------
ياااااااااااااااااه ..

اخى العزيز طالما انت عارف الكتاب المقدس ..
بيقول قبل ما تحاسب اخوك او اى شخص ... حاسب نفسك الاول ..

اذا اذا كانت نظرتك لاى صوره دينيه بيها عيب زى ما انت شايف كدا .. للاسف العيب مش فى الصوره ولا طباعتها ولا الوانها .. العيب بداخلك عزيزى .. واسف لردى هذا ... ولكن .. العين البريئه .. عباره عن قلب انسان صافى وخير ومملوء من نعمه المسيح .. هل .. نعمه المسيح الرب بداخلك ؟؟؟


----------



## †السريانيه† (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*

الرب يكون  معاكي
الصور حلوين قوي
شفاعه ام النور تكون معاكي ومعانا​


----------



## RAMY_ALBAGDADY (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*

مشكوررررررررررررررررين جدا رامي من العراق 

مرسييييييييييييييي


----------



## Meriamty (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*



†السريانيه† قال:


> الرب يكون  معاكي
> الصور حلوين قوي
> شفاعه ام النور تكون معاكي ومعانا​






ميرسى جدا السريانيه لمرورك وردك الجميل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

​


----------



## Meriamty (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*



RAMY_ALBAGDADY قال:


> مشكوررررررررررررررررين جدا رامي من العراق
> 
> مرسييييييييييييييي






اهلا بيك يا رامى نورت الموضوع ونورت المنتدى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## Basilius (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*

*طردتها                                                      **رجاء لما يبقى فية مشاركة زي كدة محدش يقتبسها في ردة *


----------



## Meriamty (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*



Dioscorus قال:


> *طردتها                                                      **رجاء لما يبقى فية مشاركة زي كدة محدش يقتبسها في ردة *






Dioscorus

ميرسى جداا ربنا يبارك حياتك 

​


----------



## الانبا ونس (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*

_*شكرا لتعبك بجد موضوعك جميل بس لى طلب ياريت صور الظهور تعزليها عن باقى الصور فى صورتين ظهور للعذراء انتى حطاهم مع الصور العادية ياريت عزليهم والرب يرعاكى وشكرا لتعبك والرب يعوض تعبك سلام *_​


----------



## Meriamty (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*



الانبا ونس قال:


> _*شكرا لتعبك بجد موضوعك جميل بس لى طلب ياريت صور الظهور تعزليها عن باقى الصور فى صورتين ظهور للعذراء انتى حطاهم مع الصور العادية ياريت عزليهم والرب يرعاكى وشكرا لتعبك والرب يعوض تعبك سلام *_​






اووكى يا انبا ونس انا شلتهم بس مش عارفه ليه 

ميرسى جدا لمرورك الجميل ربنا يبارك حياتك 




​


----------



## الغندورة (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*

حلوين تسلم ايديك


----------



## Meriamty (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*



الغندورة قال:


> حلوين تسلم ايديك






ميرسى جدا ربنا يباركك


​


----------



## max mike (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*

الله بجد ياميرمتى صور جميلة جدا للعدرا شفاعتها تكون معانا آمين وربنا يباركك


----------



## ناجى صادق (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## Meriamty (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*



مايكل مايك قال:


> الله بجد ياميرمتى صور جميلة جدا للعدرا شفاعتها تكون معانا آمين وربنا يباركك







ميرسى يا مايكل نورت الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

​


----------



## Meriamty (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*



ناجى صادق قال:


> ربنا يبارك مجهودك







ميرسى يا ناجى لحضورك الجميل 

ربنا يباركك 

​


----------



## mina1 (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*

*صور جميلة جدا 
شكرا لتعب محبتك​*


----------



## Meriamty (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*



mina1 قال:


> *صور جميلة جدا
> شكرا لتعب محبتك​*






ميرسى يا مينا 

نورت الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 



​


----------



## angel smile (23 أغسطس 2008)

_*ميرسى اوى على الصور الحلوة دى​*_


----------



## sgfs (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*

شكراااا ليك جدااا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## عادل يوسف بطرس (24 أغسطس 2008)

ياسلام صور جميله لامنا القديسه العذراء الكليه القداسه . يحتار المرء ان يشخص الصورة الجمليه لانها هي جمال الخلق باسره


----------



## churchlife (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: {}    صور للعدرا جميلة جدااااا*

wooooooooooww sora a7la men sora ro3a


----------

